# Marketing Specialist - Skill Assessment Tips



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi EVeryone,

I aim to get assessment for Marketing Specialist 225113. The job description on ANZSCO is very generic. Any help/tips related to what tasks to include in Job Description and Statement of Service would be extremely helpful.

Regards,

Ali


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Vegemite20 said:


> Hi EVeryone,
> 
> I aim to get assessment for Marketing Specialist 225113. The job description on ANZSCO is very generic. Any help/tips related to what tasks to include in Job Description and Statement of Service would be extremely helpful.
> 
> ...


Which ones apply to you that you feel are too generic?

You can use them as headings - and then elaborate in detail underneath on specific tasks that relate to each heading (that is what I did for my skills assessment).


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Which ones apply to you that you feel are too generic?
> 
> You can use them as headings - and then elaborate in detail underneath on specific tasks that relate to each heading (that is what I did for my skills assessment).


My experience is in digital marketing and digital branding with the element of e-commerce activities. 

For example, this one "_advising executives and clients on advertising strategies and campaigns to reach target markets, creating consumer awareness and effectively promoting the attributes of goods and services"_

My current role is in a B2B company and I am responsible for digital marketing of the business itself. I have communications with enterprise clients but that is more on the project side rather than marketing. 

Another one is this _"coordinating production of advertising campaigns involving specialised activities, such as artwork, copywriting, media scripting, television and film production and media placement, within time and budget constraints"_

I do coordinate for copywriting and artwork but that's it as its a B2B company so they don't have fancy tv, film or media placement work. Though I am responsible for the company's paid online marketing efforts which involve artwork production and copywriting. 

I guess the main problem that I am facing is that the JD seems heavily focused on the advertising side of things. Though my 1st role involved all these, my current role is in b2b space and I guess that where is am facing trouble.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Vegemite20 said:


> My experience is in digital marketing and digital branding with the element of e-commerce activities.
> 
> For example, this one "_advising executives and clients on advertising strategies and campaigns to reach target markets, creating consumer awareness and effectively promoting the attributes of goods and services"_
> 
> ...


As long as your job duties are reflected in the unit group 2251 they will be considered relevant imho - you might inevitably describe job duties that will also be relevant to advertising specialist / market research analyst - personally, I wouldn't worry about that. 

I am not a marketing specialist, but based on the info you provided these are the 5 arbitrary dot points I would pull out (you can always pull out more, or add in ones unique to your role you feel are relevant) that seem most relevant to marketing specialist, to elaborate upon:

1 - advising on all elements of marketing such as product mix, pricing, advertising and sales promotion, selling, and distribution channels

2 - supporting business growth and development through the preparation and execution of marketing objectives, policies and programs

_the non-marketing "project side" you mention could slot in here, as long as it is directly related to the preparation and execution of marketing objectives, policies and programs - this encompasses a range of things I would imagine. _

3- analysing data regarding consumer patterns and preferences

4 - interpreting and predicting current and future consumer trends

5 - coordinating production of advertising campaigns involving specialised activities, such as artwork, copywriting, media scripting, television and film production and media placement, within time and budget constraints

_You don't have to check off everything here - those are examples - and if you do artwork and copywriting, those are specialised activities under this dot point. 

Also, here it is about coordinating, not necessarily producing the content (that would be the job for graphic designers etc. I would imagine) - and there exist a range of clients from individuals, specific products, specific services, to enterprise level B2B client marketing work that you seem to be involved in._


----------



## alden_0602 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi guys, 
I got a bachelor of business - marketing (from Monash Malaysia), then come to Aus for a master of business too. I'm studying full-time at RMIT and work part-time as a marketing officer for a start-up. I have 2 questions regarding the working time and business scale:
- Can 2 years working part-time be qualified as equal to 1 year working full-time? 
- Does the business scale influence the skill assessment? 
Thank you


----------



## Vegemite20 (Feb 14, 2018)

alden_0602 said:


> Hi guys,
> I got a bachelor of business - marketing (from Monash Malaysia), then come to Aus for a master of business too. I'm studying full-time at RMIT and work part-time as a marketing officer for a start-up. I have 2 questions regarding the working time and business scale:
> - Can 2 years working part-time be qualified as equal to 1 year working full-time?
> - Does the business scale influence the skill assessment?
> Thank you


Hey,

Answers to your questions:

1) It doesn't have to be 2 year part-time to make 1 year full-time. Doesn't work like this. All you need is 20 hours per week to claim work experience. This has to be postqualification. I recently got positively assessed for 20 hours per week and my contract was Casual. So it will work as long as its 20hour per week POST QUALIFICATION (Tip: Get your bachelor's degree assessed. This way you can claim work experience as well as meeting 1 year work requirement that will be counted as date deemed skill)

2) For assessment, No. Your job description has to be relevant.

Hope this helps.

Cheers,


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Need urgent help 

Skills to be assessed for Marketing Specialist | ANZSCO 225113

1. Is there a specific format of RnR preparation for Vetassess ?

2. What all documents are required ?

3. Is there a possibility of priority processing ?

4. Can someone help me as to how the experience letter (RnR) needs to be prepared to be assessed by Vetassess ?

5. Can someone please provide me with a draft experience/ RnR letter ?

6. How long does it take for assessment ?

Responses will be highly appreciated.


----------

